# Pololu Robotics and Electronics Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale 2014



## Pololu (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, guys.

It's that time of year again: Pololu Robotics and Electronics is having its biggest Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale yet, offering huge discounts on over 600 products, along with 11% to 15% off orders over $100! Save big on robots, programmable controllers (including A-Stars, Arduinos, Raspberry Pis, and mbeds), sensors, motor drivers, power supplies, LEDs, actuators, wheels, breadboards, wires, and more. The first doorbuster deals go live *Wednesday*, November 26, and the sale runs through Cyber Monday (December 1). For more details, please see our *Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale page:* http://www.pololu.com/blackfriday2014

Happy holidays!


----------

